# Nursery near Deira, Garhoud for a Baby



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi there,

As early as today I am preparing a plan for my unborn baby.

I am still confused I we will have a live out nanny/maid or will put my baby to a nursery when he become 3 months old. (time to go back to work)

I been searching nursery near deira or Garhoud area and manage to find below names:
Jebel Ali nursery
Yellow brick nursery

How much it would nursery fee/cost from 8am to 6pm? 
Do you have any other nursery to recommend?
I heard there are waiting list for some nurseries, and wonder how early should I register my baby?
Any other nursery you can recommend?

How much would it cost for me to hire a nanny/maid?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hassli said:


> Hi there,
> 
> As early as today I am preparing a plan for my unborn baby.
> 
> ...


?anyone?


----------



## Sevenoaks1 (Mar 22, 2012)

I would use the internet, and look up nurseries in that area, then they should have the prices on the website. If they do not have prices listed contact the nurseries from their contact details and ask them about their prices , waiting lists etc. This is what I did when looking at schools and they gave me all the info I needed.


----------

